# Breeder Thoughts Please?



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

A few months back when I first started looking for a new pup I was watching a litter online. Nice Pedigree. Have known of pups/dogs out of this kennel, nice dogs. 

So, I went to see them at 7 weeks. Upon first seeing them they seemed all over the place in looks and structure. No uniformity at all. 

They had been spending most of their time in a kennel due to owner illness and only been outside a couple of times. We took 5 or the 9 of the pups out, 2 were very unsure of themselves, one was OK and 2 seemed fine. We took them back inside and tried to get them to playe for while. None would really latch on to the towel like i am used to seeing and they seemed to just walk around the pen by themselves more than engaging with each other. One of those whom we did not take out hudled in a corner the entire time I was there until the breeder put down food and then the pup ran right out there and dug right in beside its brothers and sisters surprising me as I thought maybe he was sick even. 

Both parents are titled and seemingly very clear headed. I have interacted with both freely and I have heard nothing bad about what they have produced in the past. They both have produced titled and working progeny. 

This litter works on paper, but wondering if somehow they just didn't click genetically somehow. Is this possible? 

I decided to pass on the litter. Did I do they right thing or were they just going thru a weird phase?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

This is tough. I like uniformity in a litter. A litter that is all over the place would concern me. That said, there will be outliers. Some more outgoing than the others. But for the most part, at least to me, it should be fairly minor differences. Some more interested, some a bit more independent, some a bit more clingy. But to look at litter and say "woah, are they the same parents" would be too much difference to me and would make me concerned about how the genes "meshed" 

I am sure a breeder will interject as well. This is just me as a buyer. 

Based only on what you wrote, I would have passed as well.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sometimes dogs just don't "nick" well.....certain males seem to throw litters all over the place, even on females who are usually very consistent in their production.

I am not AS concerned about the inconsistency of the litter as the behaviors themselves that you describe. 

I personally like a tighter range in my litters....in one litter I had 2 "groups" of puppies and while I had a few at either end, there was still some consistency in the entire groups of good solid nerves and temperament.

Lee


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think you did the right thing. Something doesn't sound right. I'm not a breeder, but from what I have read, I would have made the same decision. 

I have seen puppies at 7-8 weeks and they have been very social, rambunctious, playful etc. Some more interested in playing than others, some more interested in people then others, but none were the way you described them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It sounds like environmental/social deprivation is probably a bigger issue than the genetics. If so, a lot of it can be recovered if the dog has very strong genetics, but some remnants of the shyness will always be present as result of missing valuable exposures in key developmental stages.


----------

